# Whats the latest on TT S/RS



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Still rumour or fact ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its rumoured to be maybe a fact sort of possibly. Ask yourself this, if you had a full order book with long waits do you need to bring out a new model now or wait a couple of years? How long did the S3 come out after the A3 launch 3-4 years?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Its definately coming and will almost certainly never arrive. When it does arrive it will be an RS or S and will definately have an engine, we arent sure what size it wont be yet. We are sure it will have TT written on it but we cant be sure what font it will be in. We know the price will be more than Â£30K and less than Â£100K but could possibly be 2 sheep and a cow.

Luckily for us we have forum members on here who have predicted every possibly eventuality for new TTs so they will be right in the end, unless they make an electric one out of plasticine. Although by the time you read this that may also have been predicted.

I can guarantee if they announce one this year, ill be the first in the order book and if they dont, ive sat in my last TT. Thats the only guarantee other than I believe ive sat in my last TT.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its officially an unconfirmed rumor.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Shame i saw quite a few on my travels yesterday and its starting to grow on me 8)


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> How long did the S3 come out after the A3 launch


how long till the S5 came out after the A5 launch?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

der_horst said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > How long did the S3 come out after the A3 launch
> ...


using that logic the S or RS models will never be launched - they were not announced from the start!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

<rubs nose> corridor talk, all I can say..........


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

John C said:


> <rubs nose> corridor talk, all I can say..........


You getting hayfever too John? I think it's the tree pollens... :lol:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> using that logic the S or RS models will never be launched - they were not announced from the start!


the only regularity i would deduce from this is that there is no regularity.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

btw, in the german motortalk-forum is a thread where a dealer who has been at the official audi presentation for upcoming models brought the information with him that the TTS will not only use the same 2l engine form the S3 but also have 'a similar power output'.

if that's correct we should see the well known 4-pot with ~265-280hp in the TTS. so no power boost compared to current TT-models or the A3, just slight improvements 

seems my waiting for the TTS was a pretty stupid thing. i should have bought the 3.2 when it came out to replace it with an RS later on.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Yes, unofficial TTS info:

*Audi TTS:*

Engine: 2.0T FSI like S3 no power info.
Drivetrain: Quattro, no mention on S-tronic.
Brake's: Very nice. :wink: 
Exterior: Hot and different from standard and S-line. :wink: 
Interior: RS Recaro's. (RS4 style)
Exhaust: you have to wait and see. 

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Engine: 2.0T FSI like S3 no power info.
> Drivetrain: Quattro, no mention on S-tronic.
> Brake's: Very nice. :wink:
> Exterior: Hot and different from standard and S-line. :wink:
> ...


exhaust should be quad pipe as i heard 
list sounds nice, but with the S3 engine i'm not really interested. any recent rumours about how long after the S the RS will be presented?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> exhaust should be quad pipe as i heard


You would be surpriced. :wink:


> list sounds nice, but with the S3 engine i'm not really interested.


So am i, still wait for the R5T.


> any recent rumours about how long after the S the RS will be presented?


No TT RS is what i've have heard.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> No TT RS is what i've have heard.


so the mk2 will get it's official all-time top model with the S at ~265hp? very sad to waste all that potential


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > No TT RS is what i've have heard.
> ...


No it's still Unofficial TTS info, it's even not sure it's the TTS.
There is still a TT QS in the pipe line.
And my idea is that the car they talk about is the TT QS.
The TTS is still possible with 300+ hp R5T engine.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

then i keep my fingers crossed for your theory to be true


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

All sounds like a bunch of crap to me - they "may" do an RSTT but i guarantee it will upwards of Â£43k plus options which would price it out of the market which is the main concern, according to my sources but there are no plans for an "S" (so i've heard - taps nose :lol: )


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The latest is that the TTS is all bit confirmed as a 2.0TFSI with S3 power and quattro (ie 310+PS with a remap). This is likely to be announced for 2008 deliveries.

The RS is still in AG debate... not whether it will happen but the output. Apparently some crazy person at AG wants to release a 330PS 2.5T and then 2 years later wants to upgrade the RS to 370PS... fecking arsehole :? :roll:

I reckon that the RS will be announced in 2008 for 2009 deliveries and will get 370PS (~420PS with a remap) :roll:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

nutts said:


> The latest is that the TTS is all bit confirmed as a 2.0TFSI with S3 power and quattro (ie 310+PS with a remap).


and without a remap? as you can get the current 2.0 with more than 340hp e.g. from mtm that number doesn't tell me much. or does S3 power mean the same 265hp to you?



nutts said:


> reckon that the RS will be announced in 2008 for 2009


that's for uk or germany?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> list sounds nice, but with the S3 engine i'm not really interested.


Lets hope Audi have a big surprice in store for us, like a 300 hp R4 2.0 TSI Twincharger. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Iceman said:


> der_horst said:
> 
> 
> > list sounds nice, but with the S3 engine i'm not really interested.
> ...


Thats funny it'll still be slow


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Iceman said:


> der_horst said:
> 
> 
> > list sounds nice, but with the S3 engine i'm not really interested.
> ...


The R4 is a pipe dream


----------



## whynot (Apr 24, 2007)

Who cares about the 20T - give us a proper engine not an over turbo'd four pot :?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > der_horst said:
> ...


Retuned to 350bhp, it would kick your Scoobie's ass :lol: :lol: :lol:

but would sound dull


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

nolive said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Never :lol:


----------



## steve_b (Aug 4, 2006)

just seen a TT-RS for sale

http://www.swiftsperformance.co.uk/carsales/audi.htm

so it must be official...!!..??


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

steve_b said:


> just seen a TT-RS for sale
> 
> http://www.swiftsperformance.co.uk/carsales/audi.htm
> 
> so it must be official...!!..??


ROFL, what are they playing at?

Im gonna have to ring em tomorrow and ask for more details and guaranteed delivery date, should be hilarious!


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Leg said:


> steve_b said:
> 
> 
> > just seen a TT-RS for sale
> ...


Would love to hear that conversation.... :lol:


----------



## Starfraction (Dec 20, 2006)

I work just around the corner from Swifts....I'm calling in!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Must say after driving a V6 for the past few weeks now I have become a bit of a convert, unless RS/S sounds as nice I will not be trading up regardless of the BHP.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

John C said:


> Must say after driving a V6 for the past few weeks now I have become a bit of a convert, unless RS/S sounds as nice I will not be trading up regardless of the BHP.


Agreed an R5T would bring me back from the dark side


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

according to the german forum the dealers got info from audi today that they can preorder the TTS show cars now, that the delivery will start in mid 2008 and that the engine will be *drumroll* a 2l tfsi with 270ps :evil:

apart from a variant where they'd put in an engine with even less power than the S3 engine offers today that's pretty much the worst case imo, speculations so far seemed to be more between 280 and 300hp, especially as the clubsport did show the 300hp engine.

can anyone confirm or even better confute that?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Nothing new on the engine front, but i doubt it will be the TTS engine.
Still think it's most likely the TT QS engine.
I still haven't seen any official TTS anouncement.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Still think it's most likely the TT QS engine.


i hope that as well, but the alternatives to avoid the 2l S3-fate from being the ultimate truth are getting less and less lately...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Great that Audi.AG waited so long with the 2.0 TFSI Quattro :lol:

I love it...


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Audi will upgrade this year the 2.0TFSI engine from distribution belt to distribution chain, like the new 1.8TFSI engine.
After that they also will introduce the 2.0TFSI Quattro.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Still think it's most likely the TT QS engine.


according to the guy from the german forum it says explicitly 'TTS' in the documents.

shit, now i've got to find something else, but without knowing if or when there will be an RS it's hard to decide if i should go for something long term (i.e. 4-5 years) or if i should try to get a short term solution for <2 years so that i'll get rid of it if audi can deliver a good TT in 2009/2010.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ive given up, off looking at cars this weekend, TT RS can go whistle. More chance of buying Santas fucking sled and a reindeer with a bright red nose RS (Rudolf Sled) model. :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Leg said:


> Ive given up, off looking at cars this weekend, TT RS can go whistle. More chance of buying Santas fucking sled and a reindeer with a bright red nose RS (Rudolf Sled) model. :roll:


what seats will it have, fat enough for santa, fat enough for me? :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DXN said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Ive given up, off looking at cars this weekend, TT RS can go whistle. More chance of buying Santas fucking sled and a reindeer with a bright red nose RS (Rudolf Sled) model. :roll:
> ...


Hey anythings better than FWD eh.

I wouldnt touch a 280 bhp 2.0T based car, lag on the S3 was bad enough. So you're left with the 3.2 or a pipedream of an RS. :roll:

By the time it is out you will prolly look like this m8...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Lag ? you wanna try a Scoob for some real lag


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Leg did you actually drive the S3 or just read selected road tests from the journo's??

I can emphatically guarantee, that the lag is nowhere near as noticable as it was on my 225 TT. My boost comes in at 2200rpm in spades, as all new S3 owners will testify.

This major lag thing is just crap! yes there's a bit of lag but nowhere near what people are shouting about. :?

It's not a V6!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But the RS MKII would be pointless for leg. His MKI handles better, is faster and looks better than a MKII could ever do as we are constantly reminded - so would he even consider one? :roll:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

270 hp is laugh for a TTS engine.
Even the 3.2 delivers more after a little tuning and that without lag.
The even better option is a 3.2 with compressor by SLS Tuning.(Z-engineering/ruf compressor.)










315 hp/355 Nm/0.38 bar cost 5900,- Euro.
330 hp/372 Nm/0.50 bar cost 6300,- Euro.
And 1300,- installing cost.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> 270 hp is laugh for a TTS engine.


8% plus compared to the standard model. seems that's S-worthy these days 



Iceman said:


> 315 hp/355 Nm/0.38 bar cost 5900,- Euro.
> 330 hp/372 Nm/0.50 bar cost 6300,- Euro.
> And 1300,- installing cost.


sounds like a good deal, but:

- you lose the warranty
- as the engine is then 'owned' by the tuner you have to confront him with problems instead of your local audi dealer
- the money you spent on tuning is gone, you wont get anything back once you sell the car, unlike an official S or RS model

i don't think i'd want to try that


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

But the big question is, Will the TTS have:

1) a S-line body kit.
2) a S3 style body kit.
3) a Clubsport style body kit and arches/fenders.

Hans.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> Leg did you actually drive the S3 or just read selected road tests from the journo's??
> 
> I can emphatically guarantee, that the lag is nowhere near as noticable as it was on my 225 TT. My boost comes in at 2200rpm in spades, as all new S3 owners will testify.
> 
> ...


Indeed I did drive it, for a whole day and then I wrote a lengthy review on here and thinkcar.org. Unlike some on here I dont make shite up from other people's write ups or rumour.

Its laggy, to say it isnt is denying the truly obvious. Ive had a 225 and a V6 and the S3 is way laggier than a 225. Having said that my review was 95% positive, it wasnt that laggy it was a major problem, however, a 280bhp version of that set up in a TT would, IMO, be a pain in the ass as the S3 was right at the edge of acceptable lag vs power. That is the point.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> But the RS MKII would be pointless for leg. His MKI handles better, is faster and *looks better* than a MKII could ever do as we are constantly reminded - so would he even consider one? :roll:


Looks better?

Are you blind? That car looks like a T-ford.
It's 2007...........not 1998.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Iceman said:


> But the big question is, Will the TTS have:
> 
> 1) a S-line body kit.
> 2) a S3 style body kit.
> ...


Nope, the question is how will it perform. :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> But the RS MKII would be pointless for leg. His MKI handles better, is faster and looks better than a MKII could ever do as we are constantly reminded - so would he even consider one? :roll:


Ahh Tosh, embracing your less than agile mental side again I see. You seem to have joined Rebels game of misquoting and misdirection. If thats what you need to do to entertain yourself, feel free. I cant be arsed to point out your fabrication but anyone who actuallybothers to read this forum knows my actual point of view. Really, you can do so much better. :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > But the RS MKII would be pointless for leg. His MKI handles better, is faster and *looks better* than a MKII could ever do as we are constantly reminded - so would he even consider one? :roll:
> ...


Hello Rebel, its been sometime since you raised your 2 braincells above the parapet. Are you in the mood to make a prat of yourself again? Letme guess, copy my sig? Misquote me? 3 paragraphs of gibberish? FWD is better than quattro or RWD? WHich one this time? Maybe with Tosh's help you can do a half decent job of making a coherent argument for the first time in TTF history?

This should be entertaining ladies, off you go. Im right in the mood.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg, i think Tosh was quit nice. Don't get upset 8)

But personly i would choose for a MK2 rather than take a MK1 and put all your hard earned money in the car, for a performance that you will get for free on a MK2.

You want see much back from that money.
Mk1's all over the place, all for sale. Maybe a 18 year noob will buy your's. After all your car looks shiney and has a lot off bling-bling stuf on it.

You are getting to old for a "tuning" car like your's. Be clever and buy a S5....a car with style and class, or a MK2 
Also better for your bussines, people will think you have a good taste...

Sleep tight Leg 8)


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Rich,

I have had my S3 remapped and the lag seems a lot less noticeable. Now produces 265bhp at wheels. This is a good result after the quattro has wasted some power.

I don't know why people think Audi will release an RSTT so early in the lifecycle of the car. They haven't in any other model and I can't see them doing it in this one either. With a life of around 7 years on previous history the RS if it comes is still 4 years away as per the RS4.

I fully understand peoples desire for 'V' cars for the noise but to be honest if you look at the Mk1 the most popular car is the turbo version because it can be tweeked at a relative modest cost.

All I can say is that if the TTS does indeed arrive with a 4 pot 2.0T at around 270bhp for a modest amount a remap will push this to 310bhp and 397nm of torque. In the light TT this will be a very quick car indeed.

I think the other thing people are missing is that the with the R8 and its substantial price tag I don't think we are likely to see a TT with near 400bhp due to treading on the R8's toes.

Just my opinion of course.










Steve


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> Leg, i think Tosh was quit nice. Don't get upset 8)
> 
> But personly i would choose for a MK2 rather than take a MK1 and put all your hard earned money in the car, for a performance that you will get for free on a MK2.
> 
> ...


Oh dear 

When is puberty and some sense going to prevail?

Steve


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Leg, i think Tosh was quit nice. Don't get upset 8)
> 
> But personly i would choose for a MK2 rather than take a MK1 and put all your hard earned money in the car, for a performance that you will get for free on a MK2.
> 
> ...


Lol you always focus in on money Rob as if buying a TT, of any description, is a major investment. Who cares, buy a mk1, mod it, get shut, buy something else. I buy cars with my heart, not my wallet or head, there is enough sensible stuff in life without it infecting my love of cars. In March 06 I wanted a TT so I bought one, when I see a car I prefer, Ill buy it. LOL you talk like a car is for life and you invented it or something. :lol:

If they do a Mk2 that is a significant step up from a Mk1 and not liable to have a load of problems with it, Ill buy it, if I like it. If they wait too long, ill buy something else. One thing is for sure, A FWD 2.0 aint it. :lol:

Noobs and people without good taste buy mk1s eh, ooh well done, thats the majority of the TT forum u just insulted but hey when did you care about reality. Of course much better to dive in and buy a FWD TT just because its the new shape eh, very astute of you and in no way following the crowd ROFL :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg, why is your siganature every day a little bigger?
I must scroll for minutes to read on this forum, when you are involved.

If i wanted to see a old MK1, i just have to take my old photo-book. There are all pictures from my old MK1. 
Or are you one of the guy's that get's horny when he see's 4 pic's of his car, everytime when he poste something?

Shame you didn't bought a silver or a white car, 10 year's ago, when you bought this old model.
The pictures would have been much sunny'er than.
Know it's all, black black black and black....

Just like the T-fords in the early day's......they also where all black......
So your car has a lot in comment with the T-ford.....Black..... and they both look like they came from the stone-age.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Leg, why is your siganature every day a little bigger?
> I must scroll for minutes to read on this forum, when you are involved.
> 
> If i wanted to see a old MK1, i just have to take my old photo-book. There are all pictures from my old MK1.
> ...


It isnt, ure making it up again.

Rest of ure post, no idea what ure on about. If ure gonne join in, at least make sense please.

Btw - anyone quoting 'Extra Alu Package' in their sig shouldnt really mention bling, what, does it make it go faster?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TT Law said:



> Rich,
> 
> I have had my S3 remapped and the lag seems a lot less noticeable. Now produces 265bhp at wheels. This is a good result after the quattro has wasted some power.
> 
> ...


Steve, only driven a std S3 which as you know I thought was very nice and the only doubt I had was the lag, no idea about a remapped one and im assuming about a std Audi tuned one offering more bhp based on the std S3. I agree re the RS TT and thats why Ive decided to stop hanging on, its a waste of tiem, they wont release one in the next 18 months so its too late for me.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg, if i could choose to race a 2.0 TFSI MK2 on the Nurburgring, or to "wax and wash a 3.2 like your's every day.....i would choose the FWD 2.0.....
I'm not in the waxing bussines.......like you :wink:

Who talked abouth money or invenstments? 
Let's be quit on that one. I saw your house, and i think your MK1 is a better investment than your house :lol:

Please don't talk abouth money. I've seen pictures enough in the past... :wink:

Leg i didn't say the TT is for 18 year old noob's. i said your TT will be in the running for a 18 year old noob.
Yhe other memeber's who didn't fuck up there car like your's will get a proper price for their car when they sell it.
The best TT is the original one.... they will get the best price.

but than again, we talk this over and over.... and you'll keep saying that you are going too buy a new car this year in 20th threads....
We will see...... :wink: I'll be around by that time.

Till that time i enjoy my 2.0 TFSI once a while on the track and post some pictures for you....

by the way, when will there be a update with pictures from your car? 
next monday, when you washed and waxed the car again for the 175th time?

ROFL

I think you where a carcleaner in some other live before this .......


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

TT Law said:


> Rich,
> 
> I have had my S3 remapped and the lag seems a lot less noticeable. Now produces 265bhp at wheels. This is a good result after the quattro has wasted some power.
> 
> ...


...what abouth the 3 year's waranty from Audi.UK or Audi.AG after this tuning? :roll:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > Rich,
> ...


The chip tuner warranty the engine for anything due to the remap that the dealer will not cover.

Steve


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

can be complicated.....specialy whith parts that don't belong to the engine.
your dealer or Audi.UK won't replaced gearboxes or other things that can get damaged because the car is tuned...

Can be very tricky.

I'm glad whe in holland have the full Audi Waranty if the tuning is done by Audi.NL / ABT.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Leg, if i could choose to race a 2.0 TFSI MK2 on the Nurburgring, or to "wax and wash a 3.2 like your's every day.....i would choose the FWD 2.0.....
> I'm not in the waxing bussines.......like you :wink:
> 
> Who talked abouth money or invenstments?
> ...


Well thats a beauty. Contradictions, made up crap and unfathomable statements all rolled into one.

I did do a proper response but then realised that its pointless, you cant even remember what you posted on the previous page let alone understand what I post so whats the point?

Yes you're right, I cant afford a new car. Paying cash for mine last year and then spending Â£7500 in cash for the mods has crippled me financially. LOL! :lol: :roll:

You see Rob, some of us dont care, we see our cars as a bit of entertainment and write off the cash, I have enough wise investments elsewhere, cars are for me to be frivolous. Do you think Clived, Caney, Robokn, Tej and or any of the other people on here who have really nice TTs care about the money....nah. I mean look at Scotty, like or dislike what he does the fella is spending a small fortune on his mk1 because he likes his mk1, he could easily follow the crowd and get a mk2 2.0 FWD but he chooses to have some 'fun' modding a mk1.

You enjoy your factory standard FWD Audi Rob, go 'race' it at the ring (have you won a race yet Rob? Who were you competing against?). Mine is awful, you're right, dunno what everyone goes on about when they say how nice it is, idiots eh. :lol: Im proper worried about how much Ill get for it when I finally find something i like better, oh hang on, it doesnt matter, I dont care :lol:

Oh, lol at the house thing, Ill not post pics though, very crass.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Bugger - missed the fun.

My post was a dig at you leg yes, but, and its a big but! You have consistently posted that the MKII doesn't look as good as the MKI, your car handles better than a MKII, your car would be faster around a track than a MKII, the cabin design lacks character/flair of the MKI. 
So it was a genuine question given, that you clearly do not like the MKII why would you buy one if Audi put out a higher powered version in such ?

I really would like to know.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TT Law said:


> I don't know why people think Audi will release an RSTT so early in the lifecycle of the car. They haven't in any other model and I can't see them doing it in this one either. With a life of around 7 years on previous history the RS if it comes is still 4 years away as per the RS4.
> 
> I fully understand peoples desire for 'V' cars for the noise but to be honest if you look at the Mk1 the most popular car is the turbo version because it can be tweeked at a relative modest cost.
> 
> ...


Totally agree - 300+ std engine, let alone close to 400bhp Just doesnt fit in to the Audi range. TTS will be as hot as it gets. However I'm not sure this will the name of the car when it comes out at the end of the year. I see another sline version appearing like it did with the MKI.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Bugger - missed the fun.
> 
> My post was a dig at you leg yes, but, and its a big but! You have consistently posted that the MKII doesn't look as good as the MKI, your car handles better than a MKII, your car would be faster around a track than a MKII, the cabin design lacks character/flair of the MKI.
> So it was a genuine question given, that you clearly do not like the MKII why would you buy one if Audi put out a higher powered version in such ?
> ...


Well you are generalising my actual comments so to be accurate I have posted that:

1. I dont like the corporate grill on the new TT, I dont like it on any Audi tbh.

2. I also dont think the design flows as well as the mk1, mainly from a side on view. It isnt as smooth. However, this hasnt been a major point I have made, my main gripes about the design have been the grill as per 1 above. Makes it too much 'just another Audi' imo.

3. However, I always maintained that the mk1 had bl00dy awful rear lights like a baboons arse and didnt look aggressive enough, hence my only aesthetic mods (apart from the wheels) which is the front and rear lights. Although I havent said it outright, as I havent criticised the mk2 in those areas, I believe it doesnt have godawful baboon's arse rear lights and does look more aggressive. I still dont like the square on rear view of mine, its the only angle that lets it down - too narrow.

4. I actually said it handles, from my own test drives of mk2 3.2s, as near as dammit the same as a mk2 and, if you recall, also posted (first time I said it was in my mk2 3,2 review) that that is hardly surprising as I was aiming to alleviate the same things everyone criticised the mk1 for and you would expect Audi, albeit through different technology, to do the same.

5. I never, ever said it would be faster round a track than a mk2. I may have said that it handles as well (and there are many mk1s on here that would handle very, very well as owners have pent a fortune on handling mods as I have).

6. I do maintain the cabin design isnt as good as the mk1. In fact, the cabin is one of the things letting me down on buying a new car. Other cars are such a let down. The mk2 TT isnt bad, from recently looking at other cars I would say its the nicest of the new cars available today (I havent looked at Alfas). I still think the original TT interior is the best interior of any car, especially with the TT Shop armrest and other goodies I have, Swindon and back yesterday was a real pleasure, as was Taunton and back last week and a multitude of other long distance hauls I have to do for business.

7. I have never said I hate the Mk2, I have stated clearly that I dislike certain aspects of it like the front grill, the interior etc. However, I have maintained all along, and Ive made this clear in multiple posts and threads, the only reason I havent bought one is that there isnt a model available that is a significant step up from my modded TT.

Thats a fact, when I say significant step up Im talking 350bhp, proper RS seats. A real difference. As Ive maintained, if one appeared, I would buy it instantly if it was done right. As there were things I didnt like about the mk1 (Hence Â£7500 mods to make it what I wanted) then there will be things I dont liek about an RS TT, but thats what modding is for.

Trust me, if an RS TT with 350BHP, RS seats, modest body styling changes etc etc appeared today, at around Â£40K, few would beat me to the order book.

In fact its lack of appearance is causing me real issues because as you know I need 2+2, much prefer a coupe and want 350bhp or more next and there aint much else out there, in factthis issue saw me buying the TT I have now after swearing I wouldnt have another albeit with a lower cash budget. Funny thing is I had no intention of changing more than the wheels until I cam on here. :roll:

Yes Im tempted by an RS4, yes Im tempted by a new M3 but I'm not sure how intelligent it would be to buy a V8 to run on trips like I do and, if im really honest, Im frightened to death Ill buy a Â£50K car and wish I had waited for a special TT. Im not known for my patience although Im well known for umming and aring over cars, after all, its a passion. I bought an A4 cab after my 225 last time and hated it, got a V6 TT this time and love it. Next time, I just want more, much more.

I love the looks of the Z4M Coupe, it has about the right performance, but only 2 seats. Same goes for the Cayman S. Audi could abolutely clean up (I know, they are already) with a 2+2 RS TT as Im sure there are many people out there with kids who would likean occasional 3 seater. It lets me take the kids to school occasionally when the Mrs is at work or go out for lads days out without taking her B Class. I had an S5 (still do) on reserve but it leaves me cold so unless its vastly different in the flesh its a none starter.

So im at an impass, either I comprimise or I stay where I am, but one things for sure, whilst we have to admit there is a gap between my TT and yours, on the road, where our cars live, the positives of mine and the positives of yours arent sufficient to warrant me changing to a new 3.2 TT, its just not a significant step up, possibly a kerb, but not a step and my circumstances have changed for the much better in the last 6 months so I dont want a sideways, slightly upwards move, no disrespect to your car.

The 911 seems an obvious choice, or an XK. But I have a wife and kids and cant really justify Â£70K on a car, its hard enough justifying Â£50K being ripped out of our bank for my toy (she doesnt understand, sob) so I have to agree that limit with her and find something suitable, maybe ill buy a used one, dunno. Im in no rush and bleating about it on here (and spending hours reading magazines and syrfing the net) will no doubt help me decide. I hope its a TT, I doubt it will be. 

Right ive got sore fingers now and need to do some work or ill never have the cash for the car.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Leg, if i could choose to race a 2.0 TFSI MK2 on the Nurburgring, or to "wax and wash a 3.2 like your's every day.....i would choose the FWD 2.0.....
> I'm not in the waxing bussines.......like you :wink:


One's a week through the carwash is good enough for me.
The carwash have a nice all in one program.

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Leg said:


> Nope, the question is how will it perform. :roll:


Like a 4 cylinder turbo with lag.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> But the big question is, Will the TTS have:
> 
> 1) a S-line body kit.
> 2) a S3 style body kit.
> ...


does it really interest you? once the engine is crap i don't care anymore how a car looks.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Since when is the TT a 2+2 ?

I would love to see Leg ( who isn't realy a small fellow ) and his wife with the kids in a TT.....?
Behind my seat isn't any room for a newspaper?
Do you have a picture with everyone in the car.......love to see that :lol: ROFL

Leg, why don't you visit the nurburgring for once? I invite you for a lap in a simple "out off the box" 2.0 TFSI...
And afterwards you can show me how to wash and wax a car properly....
I realy like to learn the magic-LEG wax-moves...for the ultimate glossy LEG-shine...

:wink:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > But the big question is, Will the TTS have:
> ...


I partly agree with you, if the engine is crap why bother.
But i would very dissapointed if the TTS will have the looks of the TT CSQ.

btw, If the TTS will have a 270 hp R4T FSI engine, then I have a new hope for a top notch TT.
The "TT Clubsport Coupe' Quattro" with R5T FSI engine. 

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> btw, If the TTS will have a 270 hp R4T FSI engine, then I have a new hope for a top notch TT.
> The "TT Clubsport Coupe' Quattro" with R5T FSI engine.


and once that model has been released with the 300hp 2l engine you can transfer your hopes to the mk3 which should be just around the corner by then...


----------



## yan355 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Funny how lots of people seem to be very angry on this forum at the moment - see the degenerating banter on this thread and over on the MK1 re racing Honda Civic Type R. Handbags at dawn particulaly Rebel

its a bit frustrating getting all excited thinking there might be some interesting info on a hot new car that im really excited about only to go through pages of whose house/car/**** etc is better.

Leg I think your car looks fantastic best looking black MK1 ive seen.

I can confirm that indeed two children age 3 and 18months do fit in the TT with my wife as well - bit of a squeeze for dad though 6,2" - best when my wife stays home - shes pregnant again (ive heard most of the jokes but feel free to add any I havent) and no im not changing the TT you can fit 3 small children in.

Anyhow - im in the same boat as leg - currently got a facelift 225TTC in Avus not as many mods though - Revo remap/ V6 Spoiler/Valance and love it to bits.

I too am waiting for the hot TT whatever they decide to call it. Im hoping it will be 300bhp or more with quattro and an RS on the back. Id like it to do 28-30mpg as my current one does as I use it for work 20-25k miles per year. Id prefer a lovely 3.6 FSI but will be quite happy with a S3 based unit rather than nothing at all. From what the R8 Master techncian guys at Audi have said to me there is definately a hotter version coming using the S3 engine as a base and possibly an RS/QS but it hasnt not been signed off yet with no firm decision. Im hoping patience will be rewarded

Leg - 911's are absolutely great but expensive to buy - a TT at about 35-40,000 pounds with 300bhp particulaly a turbo that could be remapped to 350ish would be fantastic and pretty much on par with a Carrera or Carrera S. Incidently ive found my TT pretty much the same cost to run servicing wise as the 911 the only major difference being the 911 uses much more fuel. Dont bother with an XK even a new one if you love TT's your very unlikely to get on with an XK. Dont buy a new M3 either - they will lose a great deal of money very quickly - the Trade is saying 10-15k in the first year. RS4's are currently overvalued wait till theyre sub 40k then what a buy - same with the M3.

Have you thought about an E46 M3 CSL someone I know has bought a nice grey one - hard ride, sounds amazing looks pretty good too - paid 30k 15k miles. Also keep the TT get your wife an RS6 Avant like I did paid half it original price with 25k miles on - own oil refinery required but its brilliant. If you get over to Preston you have a proper drive of ours.

Cant wait for a hotter TT please Audi give me some details


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

yan355 said:


> I too am waiting for the hot TT whatever they decide to call it. Im hoping it will be 300bhp or more with quattro and an RS on the back.


but you read the last few pages of this thread where the TT-S specs were posted? 



yan355 said:


> Id prefer a lovely 3.6 FSI but will be quite happy with a S3 based unit rather than nothing at all.


so the 270hp are not a letdown or even a no-go for you? enviable, i wish i would be happy with that as well 



yan355 said:


> From what the R8 Master techncian guys at Audi have said to me there is definately a hotter version coming using the S3 engine as a base


yeah, with 5 additional hp...



yan355 said:


> and possibly an RS/QS but it hasnt not been signed off yet with no firm decision. Im hoping patience will be rewarded


the TT-S is more than one year away now, how big has the reward to be for you to actually wait for a possibly following real deal?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

yan355 said:


> Hi Funny how lots of people seem to be very angry on this forum at the moment - see the degenerating banter on this thread and over on the MK1 re racing Honda Civic Type R. Handbags at dawn particulaly Rebel
> 
> its a bit frustrating getting all excited thinking there might be some interesting info on a hot new car that im really excited about only to go through pages of whose house/car/**** etc is better.
> 
> ...


Thanks, actually I saw something today that has me 95% decided on what Im doing next and I'll make a final decision tomorrow afternoon at the stealers. 

Ill probably lose a lot of money on it but hey, what price enjoyment eh. You only live once! :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg said:


> Thanks, actually I saw something today that has me 95% decided on what Im doing next and I'll make a final decision tomorrow afternoon at the stealers.
> 
> Ill probably lose a lot of money on it but hey, what price enjoyment eh. You only live once! :wink:












8)


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Leg said:


> actually I saw something today that has me 95% decided on what Im doing next and I'll make a final decision tomorrow afternoon at the stealers.


if it's something different than keeping your current car i'd be pleased to hear what you went for


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

der_horst said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > actually I saw something today that has me 95% decided on what Im doing next and I'll make a final decision tomorrow afternoon at the stealers.
> ...


Der horst, don't whorry, we will hear this for another year....because Leggie is saying this for months and months and months.....
And in the mean time he will be busy with cleaning his mk1.....

:wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Leg said:


> ...actually I saw something today that has me 95% decided on what Im doing next and I'll make a final decision tomorrow afternoon at the stealers...


...and what was it that took your fancy?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

My, my, hasnt this thread gone off topic! Riveting stuff though eh, you have to admit. 

So, what *IS* the latest on the TT RS?


----------



## yan355 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all glad to see some humour return had to chuckle at your pics Rebel - thats more like it.

Der Horst - take on board what you say - im just very happy that I can afford such cars. For me personally I want a TT with 300hp-350hp preferably from the Factory but if it was via a remap im not too bothered. I havent been this fired up about a new car coming for ages its always frustrating to love 2 seater cars like Caymans R8's but they be excluded by price and family constraints etc

The main point for me is a sub 40k basic list for a car that I can take the girls to school - go to Le Mans/Nurburing and pretend I now how to drive fast - isnt too flash for work and doesnt cost earth to run.

270bhp that can be remapped to 300-350 sounds pretty good to me but like i said 300+ from a 3.6 would be lovely.

All good things come to he who waits - hopefully


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

3.6 will never happen. 270 TT is not going to happen for a while.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

yan355 said:


> 270bhp that can be remapped to 300-350 sounds pretty good to me


modding a 2l engine to 350hp would still be crap imo. the sound is still a 4pot, the engine is running way out of the spec it was intended for (it was designed to be the golf gti engine initially, i.e. have 200hp) and the turbo lag will get bigger the more maximum power you have.

so why would you want to do that? i mean for a similar price you can mod a 3.2l to reach 330hp. would make much more sense imo as that engine is available with mods way beyond 450hp, so i see much more potential here than with the 2l that currently ends at 330hp at 99% of the tuners.

and as the TTS will not get another mod to that engine but the normal S3 version i don't see why it should be more robust.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> My, my, hasnt this thread gone off topic! Riveting stuff though eh, you have to admit.
> 
> So, what *IS* the latest on the TT RS?


It will/won't happen depending on the time of year and the availability of an engine and the weather which will decide the drivetrain. The S-Line kit will be on it.

I think another deciding factor is the input of "Team Tulip" and the possibility of a rumour coming true.

The main factor stopping it happening is Audi cant be bothered as the TT is selling too well in it's current guise and Audi are too busy with other models (S5/RS5).

It will probably, definately, almost not be called TTQS


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

IAA in Frankfurt 2007 this year will be the place with great Audi News, according my dealer


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> IAA in Frankfurt 2007 this year will be the place with great Audi News, according my dealer


it would have been the first dealer that doesn't tell you this. of course there will be something new, maybe even something great, but it will definitely not be TT-related.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> .....but it will definitely not be TT-related.


I bet the differ. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

der_horst said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > IAA in Frankfurt 2007 this year will be the place with great Audi News, according my dealer
> ...


Yep, it's all abouth the TT....just wait and see....only a few months waiting.
The secret spotted TT on the Nurburgring, last year and begin this year where the first signs.

IAA Frankfurt was alway's the best moment for german carbuilders to show their new car's....


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Yep, it's all abouth the TT....just wait and see....only a few months waiting.
> The secret spotted TT on the Nurburgring, last year and begin this year where the first signs.


i tend to offer you and hans the following deal: we wait till the IAA and if nothing TT-related from audi/quattro is presented there that is beyond the 280hp mark from a standard 4-pot you'll never claim the new top TT is just around the corner until audi officially confirms the RS 

ot: did anyone hear anything from the mtm kompressor kit? it was presented last year but i can't find it on their homepage. the cool thing about mtm is that they have partners all over the country and they seem to be cheaper than abt is, especially as they only offer 340hp instead of 355. yes, i'm somehow still considering the TT, i couldn't get over it yet  let's see if that will change presently...


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> ot: did anyone hear anything from the mtm kompressor kit? it was presented last year but i can't find it on their homepage. the cool thing about mtm is that they have partners all over the country and they seem to be cheaper than abt is, especially as they only offer 340hp instead of 355. yes, i'm somehow still considering the TT, i couldn't get over it yet  let's see if that will change presently...


So far i know they change to a self developed 400 hp turbo kit for the 3.2 VR6.

Hans.

@ "Der Horst" During the IAA, Audi will show TT news. (TTS ???, 1.8TFSI ???, 2.0TDI BT ???)


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> So far i know they change to a self developed 400 hp turbo kit for the 3.2 VR6.


hm, sounds expensive and risky at the same time...



Iceman said:


> During the IAA, Audi will show TT news. (TTS ???, 1.8TFSI ???, 2.0TDI BT ???)


ok, if you call a 1.8tfsi or a diesel *exciting* news there will be exciting news 

but concerning this thread and the hope for a high perfomance model i doubt we'll see anything noteworthy.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> ok, if you call a 1.8tfsi or a diesel *exciting* news there will be exciting news


Exciting, i can't remember using the word Exciting. :?

Hans.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

You wont see a performance TT2 this side of 2009 if at all IMO.

Too much money to be had selling the brand out to people happy with an Audi badge, diesels, sh1tty FWD and lower powered 'accessible' petrol derivatives . Damn shame, it could have been so much more. 

If you're determined to get a TT2, get the 3.2. Great engine, the quattro a TT deserves and it sounds great and is quick enough. A mk2 3.2 with RS4 19s is as good as it gets from the factory IMO.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

what abouth your new car LEG? when are you going to tell us your secret?

Or do you stay in your old "bling-bling" mk1 till 2009? If so, i think you are a brave man ROFL :lol:


----------



## jimb (Oct 31, 2006)

If a new TT version will take place in Frankfurt, that will be the 4wd 20T with some extra power... too early for an "S" version imho.



Leg said:


> Too much money to be had selling the brand out to people happy with an Audi badge, diesels, sh1tty FWD...


Leg, on the one hand, we have one of the best (or should I say the best) FWD out there... and in the other hand we have one of the worst (maybe the worst) 4WD system (1st generation haldex) out there... well... the "sh1tty" label doesnt suit the first one very well... :wink:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> If you're determined to get a TT2, get the 3.2. Great engine, the quattro a TT deserves and it sounds great and is quick enough. A mk2 3.2 with RS4 19s is as good as it gets from the factory IMO.


Why thank you, Leg.  :wink:

BTW......nice Beemer. 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> what abouth your new car LEG? when are you going to tell us your secret?
> 
> Or do you stay in your old "bling-bling" mk1 till 2009? If so, i think you are a brave man ROFL :lol:


Beyond dim.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

btw, does anyone know of 'small' turbo mods for the mk2? it seems that ths smallest version is starting at 405hp for 16k euros. but i'm looking more for something ~340hp.

and the idea of using a supercharger, which seems to be the common solution for that range, doesn't seem that convincing to me as the 3.2l engine needs help especially for higher revs but a supercharger is usually used for low to mid revs.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> btw, does anyone know of 'small' turbo mods for the mk2? it seems that ths smallest version is starting at 405hp for 16k euros. but i'm looking more for something ~340hp.
> 
> and the idea of using a supercharger, which seems to be the common solution for that range, doesn't seem that convincing to me as the 3.2l engine needs help especially for higher revs but a supercharger is usually used for low to mid revs.


*Muggianu-turbo.*

*PDF File.*

Hans.


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

The current MKII TT is as good as you're gonna get for 25-32,000. If you want a TT, the 2 current models are great. If you need more power, don't wait for a hypothetical blown 4-pot TTS to emerg with a negligible 0.2 second advantage over the current V6. If you need more speed than 0-60 in 5.7sec, then just get the new M3 when it comes out in a few weeks/mths, but for under 35K, you wont get a better all round package than the MKII TT.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

@ "Der Horst" Another option is "Wendland tuning" for the VR6.
They have a 290 hp with 3.2 litre and they also had a 3.4 liter option with
Â±310 hp.
The 290 hp option cost Â± 5490,- Euro, and the 3.4 will cost a chrankshaft more.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> *Muggianu-turbo.*


would be great, but the price is way out of line. if i get the well known hgp-turbo with 405hp for 16k i don't think their 340hp solution is worth 15k.

and the wendland tuning is the kind of tuning i don't like, it's a collection of small things to change all over the engine hoping they add up to 290hp. i'd rather see a turbo or supercharger with an otherwise untouched engine.

i'm just not sure that a big engine will profit much from a supercharger. if i look at the improvements in accelleration an vmax that the abt TTR gets from 355hp it seems to confirm that theory.

but thanks for the links anyway


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel said:


> IAA in Frankfurt 2007 this year will be the place with great Audi News, according my dealer


This will be the release or premier of the new A4. The last i heard was with sales as they are the additional engine/s may be pushed back.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

vagman said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > If you're determined to get a TT2, get the 3.2. Great engine, the quattro a TT deserves and it sounds great and is quick enough. A mk2 3.2 with RS4 19s is as good as it gets from the factory IMO.
> ...


I also agree


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> This will be the release or premier of the new A4. The last i heard was with sales as they are the additional engine/s may be pushed back.


what additional engines? of the TT or the B8?

i still cherish the hopes that the new S4 might be worth a look. hope it will be more appealing to me than the current model is. the V8 engine with 360hp is definitely tempting and the car is smaller than the S5.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

der_horst said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > This will be the release or premier of the new A4. The last i heard was with sales as they are the additional engine/s may be pushed back.
> ...


Ure not into the S5 then?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Leg said:


> Ure not into the S5 then?


when i saw that an A4 avant is smaller than the S5 i made my decision that the S5 would not be an adequate replacement for the TT.

i'm still wondering how they managed to only have enough space for two adults in there though 

also waiting for the dsg for the longitudinal platform might not be faster than waiting for the TTRS...

and 2009 is just 1.5 years away now, so if i order any other car now i'll have it for roughly a year before the RS is out. so i either sell whatever i drive by then with the highest loss possible or i hang on now as i did the last 1.5 years...

downside is that it could well be end of 2009 before the RS is out as the TTS is at least 6 months behind the predicted schedule, so it might be 2.x more years. still to short to buy and sell a new TT just for that though.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

It's the worse case senario to give the TTS a 2.0T engine instead of the 3.6 VR6 or 2.5T R5.
But Audi will have there reasons for doing that.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

sure, the cheaper a car is the more people will buy it. it's just a bit sad that the S models are used for this strategy now as well. S seems to be more of an option-pack than a sporty model nowadays.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

as the other TTS-thread is dealing mainly with rebels gloves i'll add this info in here. the final specs for the TTS are (it's in the order confirmation for the dealers, so it's final):

270ps, 2.0l TFSI

the base price is 38500€ according to the german board, so if that's true it would be ~2k below the 3.2. imo that would be a fair price, as it's more or less the 2.0 with a remap, but i still doubt audi would be that fair to make such an QS which is officially tagged as S really a bargain (if you don't mind the sound or lag you get 5ps more for less money).


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> the final specs for the TTS are (it's in the order confirmation for the dealers, so it's final):
> 
> 270ps, 2.0l TFSI
> 
> the base price is 38500â‚¬ according to the german board, so if that's true it would be ~2k below the 3.2. imo that would be a fair price, as it's more or less the 2.0 with a remap, but i still doubt audi would be that fair to make such an QS which is officially tagged as S really a bargain (if you don't mind the sound or lag you get 5ps more for less money).


Yes it will be a nice factory tuned 270 hp 2.0T FSI Quattro with a fancy badge. :? 
But it's not the car/engine combination where i hoped for.
I prefer a 3.2 Quattro over this 24/7.
Still waiting for Audi to put a real good engine in the TT. and that is not one with 4 or 6 cylinders imho.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

btw, official release date: 2nd quarter 2008. so the RS could then be shown on the iaa in 2008 and be released Q2 2009  (if it ever will be). that would be 2 more years of waiting...


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

der_horst in his signature said:


> On order: nothing.
> Stopped waiting for: TT-S
> Last hope for a performance TT: TT-RS


What you doing then - no TTS for you?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> btw, official release date: 2nd quarter 2008. so the RS could then be shown on the iaa in 2008 and be released Q2 2009  (if it ever will be). that would be 2 more years of waiting...


2008 will be the Auto salon of Paris, in 2009 there will be a IAA @ Frankfurt again.
btw, 2nd quarter 2008 is still a year away :? how difficult can it be to put in a 2.0T FSI engine with Quattro.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> What you doing then - no TTS for you?


if i only knew 
my problem is that i don't want to go without awd, so bmw & most of the rest is out. so i have mainly audi left, if i consider the looks and quality as well it is only audi.

the S5 is longer than an A4 avant, which is not what i'd like. this leaves me with the A4 and the TT. the A4 will get replaced next year, so i'm not buying one now. dunno how well it will look like, but as i'm pretty stubbornly into a two seater right now it's unlikely as well, even though the longitudinal platform would solve all engine problems.

so currently my options are:

1) get a 3.2 now, sell it after <2 years
2) get a 3.2 now, let hgp add a turbo and drive it until the engine block bursts, whatever time scale we're talking about here
3) get a 3.2 now, sell it after >4 years to minimize the loss but also miss the RS for >2 years
4) get a TTS mid of next year, drive it >4 years, regardless of the RS temptation
5) get a TTS mid of next year, remap it to ~330ps, try to get happy with it for as long as possible, try not to look back in anger if you see an RS after 1 year.

not sure what to do at all, but option 1) is rather expensive as a well-specced 3.2 costs 50k euro and i'll loose >40% of that value if i sell it that fast.

the other options are all fine if the RS will never be build. if it will be build the car from 2) is worthless once it comes out (who buys a pimped car that audi is selling as well?) and 3-5) will be hard to bear (yes, on a pretty high level ) as i know that the car i was waiting for is available but out of reach for the next few years (unless i sell my ride with loss, similar to option 1).

currently i tend to do nothing and hope that the plans for an RS will be confirmed or denied by Q2 2008 as well as the TTS was confirmed in Q2 2007. if it's not build i decide between 2) and 5), otherwise i'll wait for 2009.

oh, yes, a used car till 2009 would be an option as well, but used TTs are nearly as expensive as new ones right now, so theres no diff other than that it's used and has a different spec. other used audis have the normal used car problem that you never know what you get. if i keep my car i know it's been driven with utmost care by only one person and that it never missed a yearly service.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> how difficult can it be to put in a 2.0T FSI engine with Quattro.


i'd say it would take a few weeks if people would just stop to buy the current models at this speed 

why introduce new models if the old ones still utilize all the available capacity?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Does it come with twin pipes?
Does it have sline front bumper?
Does it have full leather?
Does it have the gloss front grill?
Does it have sline colours FOC?
Does it get the bigger brakes?
What 18s are std?
TTR and TTC?
0-60 time?

Wheres the full spec list?

If id got a 20T on order i think i'd be changing it right about now.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Good questions indeed.

by the way, i think that also some people who ordered a 3.2 would waited for this TT-S

@Der Horst.....you should have bought a 3.2 last year and than turned it in for a faster TT-S or RS

Nobody ever won something by waiting.....


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

der_horst said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > What you doing then - no TTS for you?
> ...


I feel your pain :? Close to giving up on Audi TBH, even the TTS is so long away, don't want that, no 3.6, no TTRS.

IMHO what sets Merc and BMW apart from Audi is that they are prepared to build overtly sporting cars with a small target market - Z3M, Z3M coupe, Z4M, Z4M coupe, M6, Z8, SLK55, ML63, CL63, E63, C55 etc etc.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm just the messenger, i don't have access to those docs myself, but i'll continue to post updates when available. known so far is:

Bi-Xenon,
LED-lamps,
modified front bumper with additional air intakes at the sides,
platinum-grey radiator grill,
S-specific 18" wheels (whatever that means, probably RS4's)
S-typical chrome side-mirrors,
platinum-grey rear diffusor,
quad pipe exhaust

plus sprint blue and glut orange without extra payment.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> @Der Horst.....you should have bought a 3.2 last year and than turned it in for a faster TT-S or RS


great advice, send it to last year, with a confirmation of the TTS specs and release-date 



Rebel said:


> Nobody ever won something by waiting.....


i might get the official ******** dunce-cap if i continue waiting and then the RS get's canceled...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL, at least you got still your humor :lol: :wink:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Z3M, Z3M coupe, Z4M, Z4M coupe, M6, Z8, SLK55, ML63, CL63, E63, C55 etc etc.


mercedes is something i'll consider if i should ever get a bad back and bmw is centered around great engines, but interior-wise they lost it some time ago.

but the real reasons why they are off my list is that i can only afford one sporty car and i live in an area where there's still snow during the winter. so unless the climate change hurries up i can't drop the awd-requirement, regardless of the fun-factor of the other cars and engines


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> S-specific 18" wheels (whatever that means, probably RS4's)


No, S-specific 18" wheel is the S-design wheel,
The same wheel that is in 18" under the S3 and in 20" under the S8.
And the platinum grey part are like the one's on the S3.

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

so when will the TT-s be presented and on which show?
And when will be the date he can be bought?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

der_horst said:


> ...i can only afford one sporty car...


Yeah me too unfortunately.



der_horst said:


> ...and i live in an area where there's still snow during the winter. so unless the climate change hurries up i can't drop the awd-requirement, regardless of the fun-factor of the other cars and engines


What about a Caterham / Atom for the summer months then and a sensible car for the winter, like a RAV4 or something?



der_horst said:


> i might get the official ******** dunce-cap if i continue waiting and then the RS get's canceled...


I have it ready for you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> What about a Caterham / Atom for the summer months then and a sensible car for the winter, like a RAV4 or something?


that's what i meant with 'only one sporty car' 
if i split the money on two cars i'll have two halfhearted cars. i'd like to put it all in one great car and use that the whole year.

edit: i wont wear that cap before Q2 2008 when i decide about my fate


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

so you will be waiting till 2009? 
i admire your patient...

it's almost as being in prison for 3 year's..

Horst, do you mind , if we enjoy our simple MK2 with to little power , till than? :wink:


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

This is like the classic computer debate. I'm hanging on because there'll be a better spec one along in a minute.

By the time the TTS arrives there'll be something better on the horizon, what you going to do then, wait some more.

A chicken in the hand is worth a turkey in the bush.

Lifeâ€™s to short, get on with it.

Regards
Phil



der_horst said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > What you doing then - no TTS for you?
> ...


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Horst, do you mind , if we enjoy our simple MK2 with to little power , till than? :wink:


no bad feelings, i tollerate all engines, small and big (yes, and diesel), some are just not what i long for and therefore i cast my vote for more by just not buying them.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Which car do you drive at this moment Horst?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

philbur said:


> By the time the TTS arrives there'll be something better on the horizon, what you going to do then, wait some more.


i know that i'm stubborn, but simply because life is too short i might wait for one more year after the S is out as i'll probably only have one chance in this life for a sporty 2 seater, so i want it to be the car of my dreams and not a foul compromise.

i'll take the TTS for a test drive asap to see if i could live with it, but the decision for or against it will not be made before it's a) available and b) i know audis feelings concerning the RS.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Which car do you drive at this moment Horst?


none, i'm in front of my computer


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Rebel said:


> so when will the TT-s be presented and on which show?
> And when will be the date he can be bought?


Horst? Do you know the answers?

oh and i try again, which car do you own at this moment?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Horst? Do you know the answers?


all i know about the TTS is already in this thread.



Rebel said:


> which car do you own at this moment?


solving that would ruin the tension, wouldn't it?  
but i promise to answer that question the day i get my next car. this way you can participate the waiting time just a tiny bit


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

okay, fine with me if you don't want to tell us...

you don't have to feel a shame, can't be worse than LEG's car .......can it? :wink: :lol:

sorry Leg, couldn't resist :wink:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

if you want to pull someones LEG please use the other TTS-thread so we can use this for information


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

which information? abouth the TT-s and the RS which are ages away from now?
By that time those car's arrive we are all grey and this thread is starting counting at page zero again..... :wink:

@Hans, which new's will be there on the IAA? Now you know these fact's?


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Aaaaaar, the optimism of youth, I think I use to remember what that felt like.

Regards
Phil



der_horst said:


> philbur said:
> 
> 
> > By the time the TTS arrives there'll be something better on the horizon, what you going to do then, wait some more.
> ...


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

There are some nice things about the TTS.
The quad exhaust have when my info is correct a valve system in it like the RS4.
Futher is it not yet known if the TTS have one big S3 like front mounted intercooler or two side mounted intercoolers.
Beside the S3 engine with 270 hp and 340-350 Nm of torque there will be a S-tronic option availeble like the Clubsport have with the R8 style gearstick.
Also there will be the option to have the silver side mirrors in body color.

Hans.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Iceman said:


> There are some nice things about the TTS.
> The quad exhaust have when my info is correct a valve system in it like the RS4.
> Futher is it not yet known if the TTS have one big S3 like front mounted intercooler or two side mounted intercoolers.
> Beside the S3 engine with 270 hp and 340-350 Nm of torque there will be a S-tronic option availeble like the Clubsport have with the R8 style gearstick.
> ...


Hans - is this the normal S-tronic like the R36 Passat shutting down cylinders, or a beefed-up version?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rebel said:


> @Hans, which new's will be there on the IAA? Now you know these fact's?


Beside the TTS, Audi will show the new A4 if my info is correct.
And there are indication that the 480 hp 5.2 V10 FSI R8 will be shown.

Hans.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

These look familiar?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> is this the normal S-tronic like the R36 Passat shutting down cylinders, or a beefed-up version?


the torque of the S is still so low that there's no need to disable cylinders. also on a 4-pot there's not much to disable 

edit: btw, the new versions wont be ready before the RS , schedule so far:

DQ200, week 22/2007, 250Nm, 7Speed
DL501 / DL500, ~ end of 2007, 500Nm
DQ500, no release date, 500Nm

DQ is for transversal, DL for longitudinal engines. as we can see the A5 gets attention once again before the TT will.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> There are some nice things about the TTS.


i'd say everything except for the engine sounds just great


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> Hans - is this the normal S-tronic like the R36 Passat shutting down cylinders, or a beefed-up version?


No the normal version, that's why the TTS have 270 hp and 340 Nm of torque, but over a wide rpm range.
There are also indications that in due time there will be a S-tronic option for the S3 (have 350 Nm of torque) availeble.
Audi have tested this combo during the 24h of the NÃ¼rnburgring Nordschleife.

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > There are some nice things about the TTS.
> ...


I hope the TTS will be the top of the TT Range and after the facelift (2008-2009) a engine upgrade to a 330 hp inline 2.5T FSI engine.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> 340 Nm of torque, but over a wide rpm range.


a little off topic, but can someone explain to me how this is done technically? doing this sounds like a crontradiction at first.

do they just limit the max torque or is it really possible to tweak that with the same K04 turbo we know from the S3?

would it be possible to reduce the turbo lag like that as well? and is it inevitable to increase the lag if you remap the engine noticably beyond 300hp?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> after the facelift (2008-2009) a engine upgrade to a 330 hp inline 2.5T FSI engine.


wtf, where does that option come from all of a sudden?! didn't you see my carefully crafted list of alternatives? you're ruining my decision tree if you drop in new checkpoints like that!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

der_horst said:


> ...the torque of the S is still so low that there's no need to disable cylinders....


 [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]



Iceman said:


> ...that's why the TTS have 270 hp and 340 Nm of torque, but over a wide rpm range....


Cheers for the info guys - so unhappy about this, why can't Audi just build a decent sports car FFS!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > after the facelift (2008-2009) a engine upgrade to a 330 hp inline 2.5T FSI engine.
> ...


I started with: *I hope...* :wink: 
btw, the facelift will be minor.
Grill, Inside head lights, LED rear lights and side mirrors.

Hans.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

So, summarising some of above, we will have the TTS with 20hp more than the v6, and more with an easy remap, quattro, better fuel consumption, and all for 2000 less than the V6.

Am I the only one who thinks if true that is going to make a big dent in V6 sales, and possibly V6 residuals...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

squiggel said:


> So, summarising some of above, we will have the TTS with 20hp more than the v6, and more with an easy remap, quattro, better fuel consumption, and all for 2000 less than the V6.
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks if true that is going to make a big dent in V6 sales, and possibly V6 residuals...


Nope....i think this will hit th V6 market with a hammer.
TT-S is just the perfect combo for a sprtscar like the TT


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> squiggel said:
> 
> 
> > So, summarising some of above, we will have the TTS with 20hp more than the v6, and more with an easy remap, quattro, better fuel consumption, and all for 2000 less than the V6.
> ...


I would be more worried if I owned the 2.0T.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

sico said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > squiggel said:
> ...


To be honest, i'm wondering why anyone worried at all.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

who's worried?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

squiggel said:


> Am I the only one who thinks if true that is going to make a big dent in V6 sales, and possibly V6 residuals...


I think not only a big dent, but a sale stop all together in due time.
Smaller turbo FSI engine's have more future then bigger atmo engine's anyway.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

i also still remember that someone posted in the german forum some time ago that the 3.6l was due to be released in april 2008 for the TT, so maybe that's the next step...

but we had this 3.2 obsoletion theme so ofter that i hope it wont start again as there's not one new bit of additional information that confirms the one or other theory.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> i also still remember that someone posted in the german forum some time ago that the 3.6l was due to be released in april 2008 for the TT, so maybe that's the next step...
> 
> but we had this 3.2 obsoletion theme so ofter that i hope it wont start again as there's not one new bit of additional information that confirms the one or other theory.


The story is that the 3.6 litre VR6 FSI engine is out of the running for the TTS, it's not sure if it's out of the running for the TT.
It could become the TT 3.6 FSI Quattro with 280-324 hp.
But i see no use for it, a 270 hp TTS will most likely be quicker then a heavy TT 3.6 VR6 FSI Quattro.

Hans.


----------



## murcie (Oct 29, 2006)

hans, i luv the tt-s in ur sig


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

murcie said:


> Hans, i luv the tt-s in ur sig


Thanks. 

Hans.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> These look familiar?


Your just a sceptic. [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Iceman said:


> murcie said:
> 
> 
> > Hans, i luv the tt-s in ur sig
> ...


I think murcie is in love with you..... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

One thing is clear... there are a lot of people that are talking complete and total bollox on this thread :wink: :roll: :lol:

I've posted enough on this MK2 board about facts vs conjecture. I post 100% fact, unless I state it in my post. :wink:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

nutts said:


> One thing is clear... there are a lot of people that are talking complete and total bollox on this thread :wink: :roll: :lol:
> 
> I've posted enough on this MK2 board about facts vs conjecture. I post 100% fact, unless I state it in my post. :wink:


Ah, that cleared the air then.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

yes, off topic indeed, but i just had to think about the TTS again when i read the specs of the upcoming 2008 rice burners:

Subaru Impreza WRX STI
Price: $35,000
Displacement: 2457 cc
Horsepower: 320 bhp @ 6000 rpm
Torque: 320 lb-ft @ 4000 rpm
Transmission: 6-speed manual
0-60 mph: 4.5 sec

Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X
Price: $32,000
Displacement: 1998 cc
Horsepower: 300 bhp @ 7000 rpm
Torque: 325 lb-ft @ 3000 rpm
Transmission: 6-speed semiautomatic
0-60 mph: 4.5 sec

so apart from the looks (especially the WRX is getting uglier each year, even though that seemed impossible) the TT costs nearly twice that much and still loses spec-wise. they even have a DSG ready that can handle the torque (~430nm). scary stuff...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTS is NOT listed on the Audi system as yet to purchase.

It has been seen/shown to members of the Audi UK dealer network.
Re-styled not std, not Sline bumpers. The number Audi are telling/hinting to the dealers when they are shown the car is 280bhp, it will not be the S3 engine, it will be something over and above that version I'm told, they are been told.

Seats are the RS4 bucket ones shown in the recent announcement.

No FIRM news on prices, date was HINTED at when the dealer in question asked as the end of 2008. Guess that means order book opening Aug 2008.

It will change sales of both cars, a lot of 20t owners wanted quattro but not the Co2 or petrol costs of the v6 hence settled for fwd, so sales are bound to drop when what they wanted really appears. Some of the V6 people only bought the v6 for quattro so sales are bound to drop for the same reason.

What it does show is how over priced the fwd car is. 20k MKI 25k MKII 28k V6 MKI 29k MKII ASSUMING it is 2k more than the base model.
If it does come out less than the V6 its a bargin.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> The number Audi are telling/hinting to the dealers when they are shown the car is 280bhp, it will not be the S3 engine, it will be something over and above that version I'm told, they are been told.


with 'something above' you mean performance-wise i assume, as the engine is fixed. and the 270ps are taken from the official audi documents sent out to the german dealers for preordering purposes of the showcars.

unless they decide to do something like with the S3 introduction where the 260ps engine suddenly had 265ps (btw, was that really an upgrade or did they just measure more exact?) i don't see a chance in hell how the situation could improve that much that we'd be talking about a different car that could compete with those listed above.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont know, i wasnt there with thr dealer. I recall the words (from the dealer) 'something above' and 'uprated' S3 engine, not 260bhp.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> not 260bhp.


well, 270ps is upgraded and above 265ps, if you just look closely enough


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> TTS is NOT listed on the Audi system as yet to purchase.
> 
> It has been seen/shown to members of the Audi UK dealer network.
> Re-styled not std, not Sline bumpers. The number Audi are telling/hinting to the dealers when they are shown the car is 280bhp, it will not be the S3 engine, it will be something over and above that version I'm told, they are been told.


It can still go in every direction with the TTS, especialy with the second quater 2008 time table.
The info thats rise to the surface is coming from German Audi dealers.
It's still not clear what it will be.
Further Audi is still testing inline 5 cylinder engines.
I'm still surpriced Audi showed the TT CSQ with a 4 cylinder turbo engine.
It is just pre production tech info.

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The dealer did say Audi have mentioned a @300bhp 5pot - this was not in the car shown - but agree doesn't mean it wont be.

I just dont see a 300bhp TT appearing - doesn't fit in the Audi range S5 is only 340bhp.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> The info thats rise to the surface is coming from German Audi dealers.
> It's still not clear what it will be.


if it wasn't why would they give out such a spec to the dealers? of course it gets public from there at least to the most nagging customers and the dealers also need to know the specs to know how big the market for that car will be and therefore how many showcars they should order.

if the spec wasn't clear i'm sure they'd either have noted that explicitly or not given one at all and only e.g. an estimated price range.

audi was pretty successful at keeping all the details from the community in the past, so when they finaly come up with something concrete i expect it to be relatively close to the final result. you usually don't piss people off by a bad spec to surprise them with something essentially better later on. if the final result has +/- 10ps that's not changing anything imo, but that will be the range we're talking about. all imo, of course


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> doesn't fit in the Audi range S5 is only 340bhp.


S4 is 344hp, S3 is 265. why should the TTS be out of line with 300? but i agree with you, i dont think that'll happen.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just looked up the S5 354 - but lets not split hairs, or even hares.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

The Dutch Audi importer still talks about a 300 hp 3.6 VR6 FSI TT in the first half of 2008, and that info is dated april 2007. :? 
And they know nothing about a TT with S3 engine.

Hans.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Iceman said:


> The Dutch Audi importer still talks about a 300 hp 3.6 VR6 FSI TT in the first half of 2008, and that info is dated april 2007. :?
> And they know nothing about a TT with S3 engine.
> 
> Hans.


Maybe it's UK spec only? it wouldn't be the first time a manufacturer has released different specs in different countries...

The 3.6 is defo not on the UK plans, but a 270/280 2.0T TTS is.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Well if nutts agrees its 280 it will be 280 :wink:


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

... Check it out ....

http://www.germancarblog.com/2007/06/au ... -tfsi.html

GREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT AUDI... I knew it was worth to wait ordering the 3.2 .... Yessssssssssssssss...
:wink: :roll:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

i think this just closes a loop. imo it's just a blog-entry with the same info from the same sources as those in this thread 

oh, and a new rumour: according to the german mag autobild audi will offer a performace upgrade for 2500 euros that chips the TTS engine from 270 to 290ps. i'm not quite sure why they fear the 300hp barrier so much, but that would be an interesting option, especially as it would be the first time in history that audi offers to chip your car.

the vmax-limit will not be affected though and the price is above that of e.g. an mtm mod for 310hp, but it comes with full guarantee. if the mag is correct that is...


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Audi factory engine tuning is as old as the road to Rome.
There are even Audi folders of it.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

hm? what cars can i get with a factory tuning? i never saw that in the price lists before.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> hm? what cars can i get with a factory tuning? i never saw that in the price lists before.


Every turbo engine and every TDI.
It's a special folder for Audi engine tuning.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Every turbo engine and every TDI.


can you post or pm me a link?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Every turbo engine and every TDI.
> ...


No but maybe there is a link on the Audi.de site.
I only have seen a folder of paper.

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Well if nutts agrees its 280 it will be 280 :wink:


Maybe, 280 Km/h for the top speed of the TTS with 290 hp factory engine tuning. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> I only have seen a folder of paper.


now that you mention it i think i remember that someone posted a scan of it in this forum a long time ago, but that was for the 1.8T A3 and only available either in uk or nl, iirc.

i couldn't find anything similar on the german audi page yet, but i like the idea, even if they are stressing my willingness for compromises to the extreme.

i was sure that i don't like the TTS with that engine, now i start to wonder if i really have to be so anal to insist on the last 20-40hp (mtm-mod: 310/330hp) if i get full warranty by not going that way and if maybe the quad pipe exhaust can cover the crappy sound of the 4 pot engine. (also the alternative to build something better based on the 3.2 is so damn complex as you have to buy all those options and tweaks seperately from a tuner of your choice).

i must admit it seems they are really trying hard to get something useful out of that sub-optimal setup lately (given that they really do, all that is still hearsay at this time).


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

according to a german dealer the car can be ordered starting from december.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

DarkEye just posted this on the german forum. information is from the audi partner-net:

preview for germany:

Audi TTS 2.0TFSI 198KW, HS, quattro Q2/08
Audi TTS 2.0TFSI 198KW, S tronic, quattro Q2/08

the info is dated as of 06.07.07. so there will be an DSG available from the start and the specs seem to be untouched from what was posted here some weeks ago (if that's good or bad is up to you ).


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Nothing new. :wink:

Hans.


----------

